# first cat fishing night of 2012.. findlay res. #1



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

fishing at the resivior in findlay all night. not too bad for this time of year...........


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

WestVirginiaRedneck101,
Congradulations on some fine channelcats!  You should be able to get quite a bit of meat off of them and should be very good eating. 

I have yet to catch any channelcats at any of the Lima reservoirs.  I don't think they're warm enough, yet.

Bowhunter57


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice job! Worms on the bottom?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice! A good way to start the catfishing season off!


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

yep. i got 5 of them.. the strippers are also starting to hit to.. i caught 6 of them. the cats i got of the botom on worms yes. but i usually dont use worms. i use raw shrimp. but whatever works-works i guess. yes i got some thick cuts off them! lol. so far good start. but, i think the water is warm enough... i also missed 3-4 of them. 1 snapped my line and one got off at the bank.. (bummer)... about 3 days ago i was out there crappie fishing with a tube jig, and i got a big channel. soon as it hit the water he took it. i thought it was a big bass but....., nope! it was a channel. which i think think is rare for them to take something like that.. i surprised my jig head held up and didnt bend or brake off.... but ill keep the pictures up of all my trips and info... i go out about every other night. guess i can start stocking up on cats for now.. work the crappie in the evening and dark, work the cats..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

WVR, what do you drive? I'am out that way often and I'll look you up sometime!


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

well right now my girlfriend just drops me off. my truck took a crap on me during harvest season. universal joint went out in my truck pulling wegons. but i check this everyday. so just if u head out that way let me know. i love fishing buddys. i went out there yesterday, didnt fish but some guy was by the spill way on #2. they were jumping like crazy!!! assuming they were white bass bc they were big whatever was jumping. i mean jumping everywhere every second.. im going out tonight to #2. ill post when i get home what i catch or whats going on. nice to meet u. im Jeremy


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

sounds like things are starting to warm up. catch alot of cats on jigs this time of year.Have to make the trip sounds like.


----------



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

Have never been to findlay res either one but thinking about taking wife and son to have some fun is it a good catch or will he die of boredum lol


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

West Virginia Redneck101 said:


> yep. i got 5 of them.. the strippers are also starting to hit to.. i caught 6 of them. the cats i got of the botom on worms yes. but i usually dont use worms. i use raw shrimp. but whatever works-works i guess. yes i got some thick cuts off them! lol. so far good start. but, i think the water is warm enough... i also missed 3-4 of them. 1 snapped my line and one got off at the bank.. (bummer)... about 3 days ago i was out there crappie fishing with a tube jig, and i got a big channel. soon as it hit the water he took it. i thought it was a big bass but....., nope! it was a channel. which i think think is rare for them to take something like that.. i surprised my jig head held up and didnt bend or brake off.... but ill keep the pictures up of all my trips and info... i go out about every other night. guess i can start stocking up on cats for now.. work the crappie in the evening and dark, work the cats..


what did ya get the strippers on, twister tails, i got a pair of smallies casting deep running trolling lures


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

cold front moved thru went last night caught 1 cat, 1 stripper. ugh. if ur gona take ur family id suggest night fishing. honestly i fished that res. for years and during the day that place is dead. the late evenings at dawn til dusk is ur best bet.. at night esp, during the summer they bite like crazy!!!!! i know what its like hearing someone or ppl are catching all these fish at some place then u go urself and not get a dang nibble.. i aint bull crap n" ya. i would wait a little bit longer tho. atleast til this cold front moves thru. when it was 85 for that week them cats were going nuts! but im going out probly wednesday to see if there gona hit. i think ima crappie fish tho.. but ill keep everyone informed and post pictures of the catch when i go.. good luck!


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

i got the strippers i been getting on: a tube jig. black tube and the skirt neon green.. also at night on a glow bobber about 3 ft. set. i was using a worm.. the cats have been biting on worms and raw shrimp off the bottom and bobber at night! mostly bottom.. tight line..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

hey tony, i really didnt know that. i have caught cats trolling the banks walleye fishing with a erie derie tipped with worm ect.. but didnt know that really. lol ..


----------



## ldybroncofan3 (Oct 21, 2011)

shouldnt be alot longer before the dock goes in, too bad they didnt put it in early with the weather


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Roomer has it the docks are'nt going in untill they get money to fix the broken floats. I have yet to talk to the res manager to get the story. There is some talk that if they won't put them in with the cracked floats we will buy some Bondo and get permission to fix them ourselves. More to come....


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Hope they get those docks fixed soon. Have you seen the amount of walleye coming into shore at night? Last friday i trolled all the way around i bet i seen 200 walleye 8-10 ft from shore. Only a matter of time before thay start slamming the rapalas.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds like I might have to get out there at dusk with the crankbaits!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

walkerdog said:


> Hope they get those docks fixed soon. Have you seen the amount of walleye coming into shore at night? Last friday i trolled all the way around i bet i seen 200 walleye 8-10 ft from shore. Only a matter of time before thay start slamming the rapalas.


Are there any size to them this year? Even the dinks are a blst to catch. I did see some family keeping about 20 in a bucket last year that were all short. They didn't care when I warned them of the laws


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Makes me sick seeing people keeping any walleye under 15". I seen in the regulation this year there is now a size limit 

The couple i have caught this year were 10-12" range. But i have seen many over that while trolling.


----------



## jdhawk35 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good Job red neck. I have saught several channels on a tube jig out of the findlay res while crappie fishing on 4lb test....its fun on an ultra light but my jig is ruined by the end... I also use raw shrimp on a slip bobber to catch them so it was good to hear im not crazy!... is it true you should soak the cats in milk before you eat them?? I have never ate the cats I have caught but wouldnt mind trying it!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I talked to the manager Friday about the docks. The mayor just got her budget approved with money in it for replacment floats. He can order them Monday and should have them in two weeks, then it will take a few days to install and then get the crane to put them in the water. Looks like mid April.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks for the info.. i went out friday night and saw the eyes they were talking about on here.. sure as hell are walleye i caught 2 little ones.. crazy. eyes everywhere right up to the to 7-8 ft away..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

right up to the bank** sry


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

WVR ive been looking for someone to catfish with also if you are interested we can meet up down there one night.. let me know


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

as far how to cook them buddy i havnt ever found a way yet to get the fishy taste out. i heard vinager, salt, milk. idk man... thats why i love walleye they taste good almost perfect.. crappie is awesome i just cook them in butter. sometime microwave or fry. no matter how they are yummy... lol no ur not crazy.. whatever gets them!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

carpslayer said:


> WVR ive been looking for someone to catfish with also if you are interested we can meet up down there one night.. let me know


 If you're a cat-man check out Paulding res. Big channels. Clean fish


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

>


 findlay res. #2 last night.. too big to fit on camera doing it by myself..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

i think it might have been a blue cat??


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I trolled 1 trip around res2 friday night. We managed to get 8 white bass and 2 walleye


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hell yea! See no one really believed they were biting.. But they are.. Certain nights they hit hard.. I caught a walleye this morning. Right now its about 11. Im gona head to bluffton and fish the cory.. Congrats bro!


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

How many inches was that cat??? Nice one!


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

he was 25 1/4. he was nice. but i let him go.. i dont keep just 1 fish.. 2 maybe, 3 is meal. ..


----------

